# stuffed cherry peppers



## frankr3 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have attached our recipe for stuffed cherry peppers. They turn out great and you can eat then soon after bottling. Just follow the recipe. Enjoy!! 

View attachment renaldi stuffed peppers.doc


----------



## Julie (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Frank,

How do you process? Do you pressure can these and for how long or do you hot pack the jars and hot water bath process


----------



## frankr3 (Aug 28, 2010)

*pepper process*

Julie,
not that complex. use glass pickling jars, add peppers and brine mix. tighten cap and store in cool place. Done!


----------

